

Mr. Robot, Ms. Robot - cawel
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2015/07/mr-robot-usa-gender-politics/399422/?single_page=true

======
mmanfrin
Mr. Robot is an absolutely fantastic show -- my only worry is that USA isn't
really a network known for this sort of quality, and I feat it'll end up going
the route of their other shows like White Collar, Suits, or Burn Notice and
become an episodic heist/case/espionage-of-the-day type show.

Mr. Robot (generally) gets tech right. There are a few weird parts and some
overwrought moments, but they for the most part _get_ tech/hacking/code better
than any other show. Also, it's just shot very well, reminds me a lot of House
of Cards first season.

Highly recommended if you have not already started watching.

